

Murdoch insider Rebekah Brooks charged over phone-hacking inquiry - meatcat
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/05/15/world/europe/uk-phone-hacking-charges/

======
kaolinite
Off topic. "If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic."

Welcome to HN, meatcat, but please read
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :-)

~~~
meatcat
Thanks, and sorry about that.

